# Malediven  Catch-Report



## Team-T (13. November 2009)

Hallo 

Vom 25 Okt -bis 2 November 2009 Waren wir Auf der Mas Hibaru

Hier Der bericht   http://www.team-t-norge.de/23.html

Gruß

Timo


----------



## Ein_Angler (13. November 2009)

*AW: Malediven  Catch-Report*

Hammer der Bericht, die Photos, und die Fische erst! 

Bei so einem Angelrevier, und den ganzen Fischen bekommt man wohl für Wochen das grinsen nicht aus dem Gesicht. 
Wenn das kein gelungener Angelurlaub ist!? Die ganzen Fische man man man.


----------



## Nick_A (13. November 2009)

*AW: Malediven  Catch-Report*

Sehr feiner Bericht mit tollen Fotos und erstklassigen Kommentaren !!! :m #6

Am aller-, aller-, allerbesten finde ich diese Zeilen hier:



> Beim Jiggen erwische ich noch ein Tigergrouper. Schöner Fisch. Die taufe ich "NISA". So hieß meine Exfreundin. Sie war rothaarig und hatte auch so eine grosse Klappe. Hehe.



:q :q :q

Ich lag auf dem Boden vor Lachen !!! #6


----------



## Schulle01 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Malediven  Catch-Report*

Tolle Bilder und klasse Bericht.
Danke!


----------



## Team-T (13. November 2009)

*AW: Malediven  Catch-Report*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Sehr feiner Bericht mit tollen Fotos und erstklassigen Kommentaren !!! :m #6
> 
> Am aller-, aller-, allerbesten finde ich diese Zeilen hier:
> 
> ...



:vik:  Hoffe sie sieht das nicht ! Hehehe


----------



## Tortugaf (13. November 2009)

*AW: Malediven  Catch-Report*

Glückwunsch, super Fotos. #6

G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## Stachelritter86 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Malediven  Catch-Report*

Ein wirklich großes Lob für den tollen Bericht! 

Da hat das Lesen und noch vielmehr das Bilderschauen richtig Spaß gemacht!

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## ThomasL (13. November 2009)

*AW: Malediven  Catch-Report*

Hammer#6


----------



## Kunze (14. November 2009)

*AW: Malediven  Catch-Report*

Einfach nur geil.


----------



## Jens84 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Malediven  Catch-Report*

Danke für diesen tollen Bericht!

Erste Sahne #6

MfG Jens


----------



## HarryO. (16. November 2009)

*AW: Malediven  Catch-Report*

klasse bilder, klasse bericht!!

da habt ihr ja richtig gas gegeben

gruß

O.


----------



## jvonzun (16. November 2009)

*AW: Malediven  Catch-Report*

Hallo Timo,
super Bericht, danke!
Wo hast du das gebucht?
Gruss Jon


----------



## djoerni (16. November 2009)

*AW: Malediven  Catch-Report*

Geile Sache! Danke für den Bericht#6


----------



## Team-T (16. November 2009)

*AW: Malediven  Catch-Report*

Freut mich das unser bericht euch gefällt ,
@ John  Die Mas Hibaru Kannst du bei div. Anbietern Buchen
Die tour Habe ich selber organisiert und direkt beim eigener  Gebucht 
Gruß Timo


----------



## Klaus1234 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Malediven  Catch-Report*

Oh Mann, von solch einem Trip träume ich schon lange!
Besten Dank für den tollen Bericht!


----------

